# The Vintage Life Project by John Olson



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)

Member John Olson is currently working on his “Vintage Life” project that represent scenes of historical significance.  His images mix current digital technology with the feel of antique imagery.  The two images below were taken in Rollag, Minnesota over the last labor day weekend during the Western Minnesota Steam Threshers reunion.
http://lensprose.com/2011/05/02/the-vintage-life-project-by-john-olson/


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

LOVE That photo!!!


----------

